# Nordquist designs magnetic knife block



## Matt Jacobs (Sep 2, 2022)

I just received this in the mail today from Jesse to show off my Nordquist design knives. He did a beautiful job with these. I think he may still have a few more up for sale on his website. The knife on the left is an older Nord quest before he was doing s- grinds that I picked up from a fellow member. The one in the middle I bought from him in 2020 and the one on the right is a newer one I got just a few months ago


----------

